# chondro enclosure thread



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

seems most people like a fancy GTP enclosure 
show us what you have done with yours


----------



## onthillside (Mar 30, 2011)

Awesome enclosure Farma!!!

T


----------



## MathewB (Mar 30, 2011)

onthillside said:


> Awesome enclosure Farma!!!


 
+1
Sweeeeeeet! Dimensions?


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Great effort.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

MathewB said:


> +1
> Sweeeeeeet! Dimensions?


 
4x3x2


----------



## ilovemycoastal (Mar 30, 2011)

very nice!
where did you get the hanging vines from?
the brown coloured ones hanging straight down


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

out the back
well sorry i should be more specific 
they were from the far end of the paddock


----------



## UlarSawa (Mar 30, 2011)

Farma said:


> seems most people like a fancy GTP enclosure
> show us what you have done with yours


 
That is one awesome looking GTP enclosure.
What do you use for covering the floor and cleaning difficulties?

regards,

CJ


----------



## MathewB (Mar 30, 2011)

Farma said:


> 4x3x2


Is it a full grown Chondro?


----------



## tashigirl (Mar 30, 2011)

That's a beautiful home! are they all live plants?


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks good Farma, well done mate.. You've definitely set the bar for this thread so far


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

the flooring is coco chips 
its not to hard to clean really 
and no its not fully grown yet
the only living plants in there is the spanish moss


----------



## Sel (Mar 30, 2011)

Love it!
I still dont have an enclosure big enough for my twisty vines..i still have em though


----------



## MathewB (Mar 30, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Looks good Farma, well done mate.. You've definitely set the bar for this thread so far



I think it scared everyone else off! haha


----------



## lgotje (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice mate mine r just simple ATM till I move


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

MathewB said:


> I think it scared everyone else off! haha



i must have


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 30, 2011)

lol. Mine will be kept in a tub!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

then post a pic of the tub Jay 
someone needs to post something lol


----------



## guzzo (Mar 30, 2011)

Farma said:


> seems most people like a fancy GTP enclosure
> show us what you have done with yours




Who needs a TV when you have that......fantastic Farma


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 30, 2011)

Farma said:


> then post a pic of the tub Jay
> someone needs to post something lol


 
I said mine 'will' be kept in a tub. I havnt got one yet...... This season I'll get some!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 30, 2011)

Farma said:


> someone needs to post something lol



Nice setup Farma, should have just made the thread 'display enclosures' then it may have seen some action lol


----------



## Owzi (Mar 30, 2011)

Great enclosure farma!
I think I can see two GTPs in there, am I write???



Farma said:


> someone needs to post something lol



Just took a quick photo then. I used night snapshot mode on my camera, its left my girl looking fluro green!


----------



## UlarSawa (Mar 31, 2011)

Owzi said:


> Great enclosure farma!
> I think I can see two GTPs in there, am I write???
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wouldn't it be great if this is her 'true' color?

Nice snake there, Andrew. 

regards,

CJ


----------



## Sarah (Mar 31, 2011)

very nice Andrew, the branches look great like a jungle effect.


----------



## brasko (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking for a bigger tank then i'll dress it up.


----------



## beney_boy (Mar 31, 2011)

Owzi said:


> Great enclosure farma!
> I think I can see two GTPs in there, am I write???
> 
> 
> ...



I love this setup. i dont have any greens but would love to get some in the future. the setup looks awesome with all of those branches. how could it get bored in there lol. do you think this sort of setup would suit say a nice jungle or coastal?


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 31, 2011)

A couple of old pics , but still kinda the same as they are now ....


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice setup dicky

Come on, surely there are more than 3 people on this forum with GTP setups...


----------



## Australis (Mar 31, 2011)

I keep them where they belong (you dont want to see where i keep coastals)


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 31, 2011)

Excuse the crappy photo was taken on my phone...


----------



## andysnakes (Apr 1, 2011)

its quite hard to set up a perfect gtp enclosure, as you have all these great idea's in your head but they just dont seem to work out as planned


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 1, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Excuse the crappy photo was taken on my phone...


 I need to win the lottery soon so I can buy like 1000 of your enclosures they are unbelievable!



dickyknee said:


> A couple of old pics , but still kinda the same as they are now ....


 I love how you set it up almost like a zoo with info cards? Where did you get them from?


----------



## MathewB (Apr 2, 2011)

^I would imagine he made them, that's how I would have done it at least


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 2, 2011)

Snakeluvver , I make the ID cards myself , if you look through my for sale posts I sell them too ...

As for the information cards ( yellow ones ) , they are just system cards from office works .


----------



## Kyro (Apr 2, 2011)

The cards used on library books work well too, most large newsagents & office supplies shops sell them.


----------



## ramzee86 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry for the crappy photos but this is the enclosure for my juvie GTP, cant wait to get into a bigger feature! Everyone as great enclosures so far !


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 2, 2011)

Here are some of mine, i find them so easy to keep gtps in.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 2, 2011)

A couple of mine. I post them before but one more time won't hurt.


----------



## Mick87 (Apr 2, 2011)

ramzee86 said:


> View attachment 193586
> 
> View attachment 193587
> 
> ...


 
is that a converted bar fridge?


----------



## mje772003 (Apr 2, 2011)

thats one spoilt GTP you have there Farma


----------



## Owzi (Apr 2, 2011)

UlarSawa said:


> Wouldn't it be great if this is her 'true' color?
> 
> Nice snake there, Andrew.
> 
> ...


 


Sarah said:


> very nice Andrew, the branches look great like a jungle effect.



Thanks CJ & Sarah,
No doubt you both are day dreaming of your plans for your perfect GTP enclosures!
I look forward to seeing them.



beney_boy said:


> I love this setup. i dont have any greens but would love to get some in the future. the setup looks awesome with all of those branches. how could it get bored in there lol. do you think this sort of setup would suit say a nice jungle or coastal?



Yeah I think you could do something similar for any Morelia really, but Jungles would do very well in something like this IMO. I would probably fit in a floor & elevated hide also. Probably should try it for the greens and see what they do?

Andrew


----------



## Sarah (Apr 2, 2011)

this is our gtp enclosure , not really a DIY because its a exo terra but we modified it a bit the mesh lid is gone and replaced with a mdf lid .



Waterrat said:


> A couple of mine. I post them before but one more time won't hurt.


 
i wanted to ask what is on the sides of the enclosure in the 2nd pic Michael, it all looks fantastic i bet it keeps them very active at night !


----------



## Owzi (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking good Sarah, I hope its holding the temp better for you now.



Sarah said:


> i wanted to ask what is on the sides of the enclosure in the 2nd pic Michael


 
I asked Michael the same question when I saw his pic, hope you don't mind me answering for him- 
he told me it's dry tree-fern fronds that he put through a mulcher & glued on with aquadhere glue.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 2, 2011)

oh thanks Andrew i would never have guessed it was that. 

it is holding perfect temp and humidity, we had more of a problem with humidity before with the mesh top , that is all gone now, and my other half is well and truly hooked he wants to get another gtp .


----------



## Owzi (Apr 2, 2011)

Sarah said:


> my other half is well and truly hooked he wants to get another gtp .



I'm right there with him


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 3, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> A couple of mine. I post them before but one more time won't hurt.


 Ah so they do actually move.....haha


----------



## Gecksta (Apr 3, 2011)

how many do you have in the tank


----------



## falana1 (Apr 3, 2011)

I love the work you ppl in to your snakes home .


----------



## sookie (Apr 3, 2011)

No time for housework.Clean washing on the couch,heat up last nights leftovers,and keep your eye on the clock for bedtime.mum's going out to shed for a while...hahahahahaha


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 3, 2011)

I added some vertical roots and it's amazing how they actually use them. You don't try - you don't know.


----------



## kupper (Apr 3, 2011)

thats an amazing setup Michael


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 3, 2011)

GTPs are amazing animals and deserve the best.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't mean to kill the vibe but... How do you clean it's poop from something like that?


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 3, 2011)

The same way you clean poop in any other enclosure. Sometimes it takes more time but I don't mind doing it.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 3, 2011)

Great enclosure. I like the decorative arrangements.
I am making chondro enclosures from 10mm thick granite sheets or slates. Stone absorb the moisture and is easy to clean. Also front glass opening is good for cleaning of poop. my only week point is that I newer get in to decorating inside to do such a nice job.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 3, 2011)

Ha, ha, ha, funny that you're going to use slate. 
Are you going to seal the slate?

When we think GTP enclosure, we think perches. Look at this little fella, resting on the top of the "canopy".


----------



## Slateman (Apr 4, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Ha, ha, ha, funny that you're going to use slate.
> Are you going to seal the slate?
> 
> When we think GTP enclosure, we think perches. Look at this little fella, resting on the top of the "canopy".


 
I newer seal stone enclosures. Point is that stone absorb humidity and release it slowly. This create excellent environment for chondro. 
There is no need to seal also for simple reason. it is so easy to clean. After all what can go wrong with hard stone. water don.t damage it and mice have no place to hide there.
Sorry for stealing this topic. That was not my intention. i just wanted to compliment on great arrangement.


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 4, 2011)

Wouldn't it smell horrible after a while?


----------



## Mr.James (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd be interested to see what you create slateman, it would be a very unique enclosure.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 6, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Wouldn't it smell horrible after a while?



They don't smell at all. extremely hygienic.
I have all my snakes in stone enclosures for years.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 6, 2011)

Obviously, I haven got a clue about slate characteristics. When you said it absorbs moisture I thought hmmm, that's not ideal for a chondro enclosure but if it releases the moisture back into the enclosure - that's a different thing. Looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Apr 6, 2011)

How much do your enclosures weigh? surely it would weigh quiet a bit.


----------



## ramzee86 (Apr 6, 2011)

stelth said:


> is that a converted bar fridge?


 
haha it looks like it doesnt it but no its not.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 8, 2011)

My idea of a chondro setup, fully automatic humidity control, no misting, largely automated cleaning too. It's the first in our range of dedicated GTP enclosures.


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice set up Jason , how hot do those panels get to touch ?


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice set up mate. 

Dickyknee surprisingly they are not actually that hot. That was my first thought so I ran them for a while and put my hand on it and it wasn't that bad. I use them in most of my enslosures now.

I'll put my temp gun on I tonight when I get home.


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 9, 2011)

Cheers Jason , was curious as to how well they heat , they look like a good product and the price isn't to bad either. 
What size panel are you using ?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 9, 2011)

What brand? of panels are they and how much


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 9, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> What brand? of panels are they and how much



I am fairly sure they are ProHerp panels Index


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah they are pro herp 40w heat pannels. The perch is about 200m from the heat pad and directly under the heat pad is 32 degrees.

Surface temp on the pad with the heat gun was 82 degrees. You can hold your hand on the surface and not burn it! They are a great product!


----------



## GeckoGuy (Aug 9, 2011)

Jason.R said:


> Yeah they are pro herp 40w heat pannels. The perch is about 200m from the heat pad


Really, 200m? :lol:


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah my enclosures are massive! haha 

I ment 200mm.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 2, 2011)

Made a new stack of boxes ....


----------



## Erebos (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks great dickyknee. I actualy built two the other day.









Cheers Brenton


----------



## kupper (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome work both of you , Brenton where did you get the black tracking mate ?


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 2, 2011)

kupper said:


> Awesome work both of you , Brenton where did you get the black tracking mate ?



Cheers mate ...

That black track is rare stuff , tried for years to get a supplier of it with no luck ...


----------



## Erebos (Sep 2, 2011)

I got a friend who gets it made for him and get some of him if anyone wants some pm me I'll be in Melbourne next week kuppa if u want some. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 11, 2011)

Just Finished - 3' x 3'


----------



## billzey (Nov 2, 2011)

How can you fix in horizontal branches other than screwing them in?
Thanks


----------

